# Ooops, forgot to say hi! 99/T Denim Blue 225



## gradeA (Apr 27, 2015)

Good morning! I think I joined the forum ages ago when I had my first Mk1 ('54 Moro Blue 225) but sadly that went pop and I moved to a 3.2 Quattro A3 for a while.

However, I was offered another Mk1 recently and knowing the history of it I couldn't say no! It's a '99/T-reg Denim Blue 225, crucially without the rear spoiler, so it retains the original Bauhaus lines. Completely original, down to the 22-year old OEM dealer plates, with every single bit of history intact. It's not perfect, but I like a survivor!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gradeA said:


> Good morning! I think I joined the forum ages ago when I had my first Mk1 ('54 Moro Blue 225) but sadly that went pop and I moved to a 3.2 Quattro A3 for a while.
> 
> However, I was offered another Mk1 recently and knowing the history of it I couldn't say no! It's a '99/T-reg Denim Blue 225, crucially without the rear spoiler, so it retains the original Bauhaus lines. Completely original, down to the 22-year old OEM dealer plates, with every single bit of history intact. It's not perfect, but I like a survivor!


Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

